# Recommendations on Hideaway LED Strobes



## jeff11769

Hi All 
I am looking to install LED strobe lights in my 09 Silverado 2500. I have been looking at the Whelen Hideaways but would like to hear what you think. I would like to put 2 strobes in the tail lights, one in the back up lights and one in the brake light. I would also like to put one pair in the front not sure where yet. Would like to hear any product suggestions that you may have and if possible if you could provide links to any suggested items.

Thanks for all the help.
Jeff


----------



## Fiafighterdude

jeff11769;730680 said:


> Hi All
> I am looking to install LED strobe lights in my 09 Silverado 2500. I have been looking at the Whelen Hideaways but would like to hear what you think. I would like to put 2 strobes in the tail lights, one in the back up lights and one in the brake light. I would also like to put one pair in the front not sure where yet. Would like to hear any product suggestions that you may have and if possible if you could provide links to any suggested items.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> Jeff


Whelen Vertex

Get the Whelen Vertex LED Hid-A-Way there amazing and bright and mount any where they also have a ton of flash patterns i love mine ! ! ! ! !

www.sirennet.com
www.strobesnmore.com


----------



## Mark13

I just got the amber vertex' also. I should have some video's sometime soon once I get them all mounted up.


----------



## pwrstroke6john

I would go with the vertexs also, I have the amber ecco led hideaway which is the same as the nova in my 350 and it puts the light out with like 12 patterns, but the vertexs are actually a bit cheaper. I'll be getting the vertexs next.


----------



## murphyslaw

the vertex is the king. I would not get any colored ones thou. the "amber" shows up canary yellow. the "red" shows up amberish, the blue is almost white. Go with white and it will be bright as all hell.


----------



## JCI Trans

That is true...you are better off puttung a clear head in a colored lens for the best brightness and clearest color


----------



## Sledhed05

I also have an '09 2500HD and I am wondering if the hideaways will fit in the 3rd brakelight/cargo light. Does anyone know if this will work?


----------



## WOODY367

As per whelen you put a red LED in red light, amber or clear in a amber light and any color in clear. They claim because of the light spectrum of leds a red in red is brighter the clear in red with the leds, That is just what Whelen themself told me. Its different then strobes colors. Who knows.


----------



## BSDeality

The clear whelen ones are much brighter than the amber ones. I ran them side by side in the same display unit and I nearly went blind with the clear. You could still look at the amber one when it was on. FWIW, I would only run amber though, just my preference.


----------



## murphyslaw

It would be nice if the amber vertex was actually amber and not vivid canary yellow.


----------



## Bernie Lomax

I'm confused how the Vertex works if theres no power supply? Can you do a 6 light system? How do you control them?


----------



## JCI Trans

it has a very small inline control box, and you can select the pattern by touching the pattern wire to a live power source. You can also link them together to sync all the bulbs together. You can check it out on whelens website.


----------



## blakerugg

from what I have seen the brake lights are not nearly as strong as the reverse lights, I'm having them installed on my truck on wed so I'll let you know.


----------



## kitn1mcc

LED do no not need a powe supply they have they own built in lamp driver led run on low voltage and at sunced together


----------



## blakerugg

got my strobes in yesterday and love them, will put the videos up even tho they're low quality


----------



## pwrstroke6john

they look good, what are they?


----------



## redstroker_2002

Buy them from strobesnmore i really like there system. i use the standard strobes its cheaper than led's any i got 14 different flash patterns.


----------



## blakerugg

pwrstroke6john;744956 said:


> they look good, what are they?


Thanks...no storms to test them with yet but they're made by omega solutions, #STR604D, 60 watt 4 corner kit. I had the guy custom wire the switches to the blank on top of the airbag on/off switch. I was told 90w will melt the lens, and I had them installed by the Enthusiast on Atwood Ave. In Johnston, RI


----------



## blakerugg

redstroker_2002;745256 said:


> Buy them from strobesnmore i really like there system. i use the standard strobes its cheaper than led's any i got 14 different flash patterns.


I agree LEDs are way to expensive regular strobes are fine


----------



## justme-

blakerugg;751495 said:


> I agree LEDs are way to expensive regular strobes are fine


uh, 4 Vertex units cost the same or LESS than a 4 bulb strobe system with power supply.....
Sirennet (among other places ) has Vertex's for $66, X 4 is $264. Cheapest name brand supply and tubes I have seen is a 15 watter at $200, and that's almost useless, cheapest 30 watter I've seen is $265....


----------



## HVAC Guy

I Use A 6 Way 90 Watt Power Supply, Generally Install Ambers, But Whites Are Very Popular. They Come With A Controller (No Switches) At Has 17 (I Think) Different Patterns. And They Are Inexpensive.










Here's A Couple I Have Installed

http://i57.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/ooowavesooo/DSCN2830.flv

http://i57.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/ooowavesooo/Real%20Garage/DSCN3017.flv

http://i57.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/ooowavesooo/Real%20Garage/DSCN2980.flv


----------



## Tino578

*LED's*

What about the LED's on ebay I know you get what you pay for but they gotta work for $65


----------



## murphyslaw

Whelen Vertex's are only 66.70/ea from sirennet.com

I have been ordering one a week. when I get all 4 I will install them.


----------



## part-timer

*Drilling hole for LED strobelights*

I have the Vertx LED strobes I am a little worried about drilling the 1" hole. Am I to use a 1" hole bit, after it goes through the outer housing and reaches the reflective part won't it shred. I am putting them in the backup lights of a 2007 GMC Sierra. Any help would be nice thanks.


----------



## murphyslaw

they also have a flush mount thing for the vertex's

http://www.sirennet.com/whvtx609.html

page down to the bottom.


----------



## CityGuy

part-timer;757678 said:


> I have the Vertx LED strobes I am a little worried about drilling the 1" hole. Am I to use a 1" hole bit, after it goes through the outer housing and reaches the reflective part won't it shred. I am putting them in the backup lights of a 2007 GMC Sierra. Any help would be nice thanks.


I did it on my 08. If your tail lights are like mine then there is a spot that almost looks like it was meant for strobes.
Drill it out with a small bit and then use a 1" hole saw, not 1 " bit to drill. Also hold light upside down so any bits that fall off come out and don't get trapped in light housing.


----------



## JCI Trans

I made the mistake of using a speedbor type bit to install on my old truck, and it made a nasty hole. I used a 1" hole saw on my new truck and it cuts a nice clean hole, no shredding.


----------



## Dissociative

i apolagize to the thread starter here. 

Vertex are 65 each, and i can offer ANY assistance you want, from syncing them to install. Feel free to contact me. 

LED is the next generation of strobes, definitely a good upgrade or initial purchase. 

Again, sorry to have garbaged up your thread, i hate when i allow myself to stoop to the level of ignorance that is presented to me.


----------



## Dissociative

justme-;758707 said:


> It's OK, he thinks "Recon" is a name brand apparently...
> 
> Heads up, Brand names are Whelen, Tomar, Federal Signal, Sho-Me, Code3 and PSE. (I miss any?) If it's sold on eBay from china it's junk. If it's sold in Walmart it's junk. If it's not from a company that outfits emergency vehicles be leary.


amen brother.....i am still waiting for my beer with him....my invite still stands..


----------



## CityGuy

Dissociative
From what I read you are knowledgeable in lighting. My question is that I have a Whelen 90 watt 6 head system, (only 4 used right now) I am considering changing to LED's. Is the hole diameter the same for both? What type of wire do they use? Can you use regular wire or do they require a special type of wire? Are they as bright as Strobes in tail lights and trurnsignals? How do you switch them on/off? Can you change the pattern on the fly with a switch or are you "stuck" with a pattern until you touch wires again? Thanks for you answers in advance.


----------



## Dissociative

holy heck..lemme break this down a little...wow...



Hamelfire;758730 said:


> Dissociative
> From what I read you are knowledgeable in lighting.
> :salute:
> My question is that I have a Whelen 90 watt 6 head system, (only 4 used right now)
> get the other two already!!..lol
> I am considering changing to LED's. Is the hole diameter the same for both?
> absolutly
> What type of wire do they use?
> regular wire,
> Can you use regular wire or do they require a special type of wire?
> old strobe wires are fine.
> Are they as bright as Strobes in tail lights and trurnsignals?
> imo...no
> How do you switch them on/off?
> like a regular light bulb
> Can you change the pattern on the fly with a switch or are you "stuck" with a pattern until you touch wires again?
> easily done from dash momentary switch
> Thanks for you answers in advance
> :salute:.


side note...i do appreciate your words fellow...but lets keep it cool now so the thread donesn't go away...i spent a lot of time typing these anwseres so people will read them...


----------



## Bernie Lomax

Do you guys have any pics of the install on your 2500? I want to do my 09 2500HD. Thanks.


----------



## Dissociative

Well sombody got a little delete happy here with the posts that were in the thread........lost some real good information to the delete gods i guess.....


----------



## ajslands

Dissociative;924170 said:


> Well sombody got a little delete happy here with the posts that were in the thread........lost some real good information to the delete gods i guess.....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

i got pics on my f250 if you need help just pm me


----------



## SafetyLighting

blakerugg;751492 said:


> Thanks...no storms to test them with yet but they're made by omega solutions, #STR604D, 60 watt 4 corner kit. I had the guy custom wire the switches to the blank on top of the airbag on/off switch. I was told 90w will melt the lens, and I had them installed by the Enthusiast on Atwood Ave. In Johnston, RI


Did you buy that strobe kit at The Enthusiast? Another couple of miles and you could have had strobes professionally installed. All my installs use 90 Watt power supplies with weatherproof connectors. I'm sorry, I don't want to seem like an a**hole, but I think you got taken for a ride.


----------



## SafetyLighting

Tino578;756799 said:


> What about the LED's on ebay I know you get what you pay for but they gotta work for $65


LOL, No they don't!


----------



## Hubjeep

Here is a video of clear Vertex LED's in my amber tail housings.


----------

